# Has anyone stopped paying maintenance fee for Mansfield in Australia?



## dms1709 (Apr 19, 2021)

I have tried to deed the weeks back and am getting nowhere, I have contacted Classic and sent notices to the resort to post that I will give them away free.  Considering just stop paying the maintenance fees and was wondering the ramifications of doing this.   Has anyone had any experience with this?  Thank You


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2021)

You should just give the units away for free here on TUG.  I would think someone would take them.  They are less than 1 cent per point, if you have RCI Points.  I have kept mine (two of them).  The conversion rate of AUS to US Dollar is pretty good most of the time.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 15, 2022)

I just found out from the management company that whomever I give the units to must be a citizen of Australia or New Zealand.  Any ideas of where to advertise the units?   I would like to give them away.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 15, 2022)

So stop paying.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2022)

dms1709 said:


> I just found out from the management company that whomever I give the units to must be a citizen of Australia or New Zealand.  Any ideas of where to advertise the units?   I would like to give them away.


I agree with the above. Stop paying.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mansfield sent a survey:  Owners can log into the following link and express opinions on keeping Mansfield as a timeshare or ending it:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LECC2022

I said I want to end my ownership as soon as possible.  When asked if I thought it should end as a timeshare, I answered Yes, and it asked when, and I chose the under 5 years choice.  

I will keep it if I have to, but with our decisions on Wyndham Platinum Founder's ownership and what we will keep to remain Founder's, we have to decide what we really need.  We can use Wyndham points for exchanges through RCI.

I always hoped to visit Mansfield one day, but it seems that coastal locations will be our aim for Australia.


----------



## dms1709 (Jul 3, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Mansfield sent a survey:  Owners can log into the following link and express opinions on keeping Mansfield as a timeshare or ending it:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LECC2022
> 
> I said I want to end my ownership as soon as possible.  When asked if I thought it should end as a timeshare, I answered Yes, and it asked when, and I chose the under 5 years choice.
> 
> ...


I received a letter today.  I am not totally comfortable with just stopping paying the maintenance fees, but with only being able to sell to someone from Australia, it does limit the options.  I thought I would send the board a letter asking them to take back the 2 units and see if they respond.  The last time I received nothing back.


----------

